
A List of JavaScript Tools and Libraries - SarahJune
https://www.codefellows.org/blogs/complete-list-of-javascript-tools
======
cmpb
I was pleased to see Knockout.js listed (inappropriately as an MVC framework)
on the image, but then there was no mention of it at all in the descriptions
section. For a list sluggedly touting itself as the 'complete-list-of-
javascript-tools', it really is missing a lot of information.

~~~
victorantos
I was looking for Knockout.js also, it's not in that list

by Google trends it should be second after AngularJs

------
sheetjs
Is there a list of the best lists of javascript tools and libraries? If so,
what list is at the top of that list?

------
yoanizer
This is written in a way that suggests that APT came from/for Ubuntu. Get your
facts right kid.

(nevermind the fact that this has nothing to do in a list of javascript
libraries/tools, why not add Vim, and Unix, then?)

------
grumblestumble
Cool little diagram, couple of nits

\- Assertion libraries aren't a backend thing. Jasmine is very useful on the
front-end \- If you're gonna have underscore under templates, and underscore
and lodash under "functional programming", you better put lodash under
templates too ;p \- I wouldn't call Knockout a MVC framework, it's really just
a 2-way data binding library.

------
DonPellegrino
Nice list, I've used most of those tools at the previous startup I worked at.
Shameless plug: You might find this tool I wrote useful in plenty of
situations:
[https://github.com/SGrondin/bottleneck](https://github.com/SGrondin/bottleneck)

------
at-fates-hands
How come nobody looked at this list and said, "Holy shit, why do need 6
templating libraries?", or "Why is it we have 6 libraries that are build
tools?"

At some point I would've thought some of these would get consolidated, but
instead all we have is more and more and more libraries popping up. Instead of
just building in features, we're just simply building new libraries to address
some need a developer had which wasn't in an existing library.

I'm all for an awesome set of tools, but at some point, shouldn't we really
think about combining some of these and just build one or two tools with all
the features a developer needs?

~~~
pkroll
Except, you have to get one of the existing ones to clearly win, or else you
end up here: [https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

------
ixmatus
Title is a bit misleading, this is a list of _development tools and libraries
with a focus on Javascript_. There are quite a few non-js tools in there.

~~~
ivanoats
Seriously? You should try programming JavaScript without an operating system
or a browser.

~~~
ixmatus
Yes, seriously. So by your logic we should be listing the browsers, the
operating systems, the compilers, the linkers.

No. The title is misleading, I clicked on it expecting a good breakdown of the
current can't-do-without javascript libraries for web application programming.

MongoDB? PostgreSQL? Why don't we mention Python too since not every
Javascript programmer is using NodeJS, oh wait - maybe we should start
mentioning Haskell to JS compilers too, yes, because those are Javascript
tools and libraries.

All of those things are interesting but the title mislead me and I made note
of it.

Get off my back.

~~~
coldtea
> _MongoDB? PostgreSQL? Why don 't we mention Python too since not every
> Javascript programmer is using NodeJS, oh wait - maybe we should start
> mentioning Haskell to JS compilers too, yes, because those are Javascript
> tools and libraries._

I don't understand this slippery slope argument. One can mention tools
relevant to JS developent that are not themselves written in JS, without going
to the extreme of listing everything under the sun.

Even if it's a little fuzzy when you stop, MongoDB is known to be a great tool
for NodeJS projects, whereas everybody understands that the linker and the
compiler is not really relevant to the discussion.

~~~
ixmatus
It's pretty easy to understand and it's not a slippery slope; what is slippery
is bringing in tools and libraries that have _nothing to do_ with Javascript.

Also, this whole argument has gone on far more than I intended - simply
pointing out that the title was misleading and the reason why I thought it was
misleading has suddenly turned into a holy jihad (proof given by the
downvoters) to defend MongoDB's inclusion in the list (which is sad because
MongoDB isn't a great DB either but that's not part of this argument).

I hold on to the fact, though, that it was indeed misleading and my desire for
clarity is important to me and meaningful writing; when people criticize my
writing for the smallest or the largest of reasons I want to hear it.
Misleading title? Okay, why and what would you suggest?

------
cwmma
It's nice, but things like listing node.js as a server along with express.js
make me feel like somebody isn't 100% on what node.js is.

------
godDLL
I don't understand, where's Curl.js or Require.js? Isn't modular, namespaced
code a priority for any large project?

~~~
cwmma
they mentioned browserify :)

------
egfx
Any lib list that refuses or neglects to recognize Enyo is not a list.

------
fiatjaf
Why is this amateur list important? It doesn't say anything new and it even
makes stupid mistakes.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Probably because there are a ton of people getting started on full stack JS
who need a list like this.

------
hhsnopek
I could Google JavaScript tools or libraries and turned up more results

------
sonnym
I did not find this list particularly useful. It is a nice attempt, but the
way it categorizes libraries can be deceptive. I do not think anyone would
consider bower and npm to be comparable projects, except in the most abstract
sense. The same applies with node and express; one may as well conflate ruby
with rails.

That said, a lot of the tools are really good. I would, personally, argue that
underscore is the most important javascript library in existence. It
transcends frontend and backend, server and client. It is data manipulation at
its finest. It brings functional programming paradigms to javascript. It is
beautiful.

After spewing this mantra, one of my colleagues wrote a blog post about it
that presents a nice introduction[1]. I would also highly recommend Michael
Fogus's book, Functional Javascript[2], that heavily relies on it.

1\. [http://singlebrook.com/blog/simplify-your-javascript-with-
un...](http://singlebrook.com/blog/simplify-your-javascript-with-underscorejs)
2\.
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920028857.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920028857.do)

~~~
Consultant32452
When I went to that list I was specifically looking for underscore.js and
date.js. Seeing a serious project that does not use these libraries makes me
twitch.

~~~
hijk
Maybe you couldn't see underscore.js because it was written as "Underscore"?
Or maybe you didn't read the article…

~~~
Consultant32452
Yeah, underscore was there but date wasn't. I guess my point was that there
wasn't a date.js or some reasonable equivalent time library because date/time
programming sucks.

